# alternative meds ...



## motdaugrnds

I have seen various threads throughout these forums on using medications for one animal (even for humans) that were not labeled for those animals/humans. I know I have used meds/supplements for my goats that were only labeled for either cows or horses or sheep. I thought bringing it all together on one thread might be useful for some of us.

I am not at all advocating using animal meds for human beings; but I thought sharing what we have each used over the years, what it was used for and whether or not it worked might be helpful for many of my fellow homesteaders. 

The items I constantly have on hand are: (What I've tried so far follows the name and there has not been any negative consequences from such use.)

1. LA 200 (Oxytetracycline)
2. Nexcel (ceftiofur sodium
3. Agri-cillin (Penicillin G Procain)
4. Thiamine Hydrochloride
5. Bo-Se (selenium with Vitamin E)
6. Vitamin B Complex
7. Flunixamine Medlumine (Banamine)
8. Thiamine Hydrochloride
9. Ivomec Plus - A little in human shampoo kills off lice (same shampoo is good for fleas on dogs too)
10. Clostridium Perfringens Types C&D Tetanus Toxoid
11.Fura-Septin (Nitrofurazone Soluble Dressing..a salve) - small amounts "externally" got rid of psoriases I have had to suffer with for years


----------



## Helena

I don't know how you would "measure" for human use. Mgs in a cc etc. I really don't think there is much difference in the medications from vets or doctors. Had one of my old dogs on prednisone and it was the same tablet used for humans too. Interesting...


----------



## sss3

Dermatologist told me this. It helped. Take Zinc. I take Zinc for Acne from Puritans Pride. Put zinc oxide, diaper rash cream, on. DesItin and WM brand, Equate, have the most zinc oxide 40%.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

my dog vet, years ago, said dog and fish antibiotics were the same as for people. he said, however it wasnt safe to take them, although people do, and he had before. Reason, he said antibiotics for animals are 'dirty'. human antibiotics undergo a very much stricter cleansing process.

I did take dog sulfa for a bladder infection once. It worked.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks lonelyfarmgirl, that is what our vet told us too. He added that he does not hesitate to use them for himself and his family.


----------



## Erin Baysinger

motdaugrnds said:


> I have seen various threads throughout these forums on using medications for one animal (even for humans) that were not labeled for those animals/humans. I know I have used meds/supplements for my goats that were only labeled for either cows or horses or sheep. I thought bringing it all together on one thread might be useful for some of us.
> 
> I am not at all advocating using animal meds for human beings; but I thought sharing what we have each used over the years, what it was used for and whether or not it worked might be helpful for many of my fellow homesteaders.
> 
> The items I constantly have on hand are: (What I've tried so far follows the name and there has not been any negative consequences from such use.)
> 
> 1. LA 200 (Oxytetracycline)
> 2. Nexcel (ceftiofur sodium
> 3. Agri-cillin (Penicillin G Procain)
> 4. Thiamine Hydrochloride
> 5. Bo-Se (selenium with Vitamin E)
> 6. Vitamin B Complex
> 7. Flunixamine Medlumine (Banamine)
> 8. Thiamine Hydrochloride
> 9. Ivomec Plus - A little in human shampoo kills off lice (same shampoo is good for fleas on dogs too)
> 10. Clostridium Perfringens Types C&D Tetanus Toxoid
> 11.Fura-Septin (Nitrofurazone Soluble Dressing..a salve) - small amounts "externally" got rid of psoriases I have had to suffer with for years



My question is, do I have to inject the agri cillin?


----------



## motdaugrnds

Erin, when I use that on my goats, I do inject it. I think, however, some goat owners use it orally. I would have no idea how to use it on a human. I've been finding "fish" antibiotics are EXACTLY the same as distributed for humans; so I think were I to use any antibiotic on a human, it would be the "fish" ones.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI

Our dog, "Lucky," needed an anti-biotic. The vet phoned the prescription to the same pharmacy I use for myself. The label showed the patient name as "Lucky, Dog."


----------



## KED326

There are many drugs that are the same such as steroids and antibiotics used for animals and humans. However I would not go giving some animal drugs to myself if the vet has prescribed them to a animal. Many drugs are prescribed based on weight but some drugs are absorbed and broken down differently in different species so dosages and administration route may vary. (Humans dont have a Sub Q ) . Often vets will call a prescription into a pharmacy because they don't carry it or more often human drugs are cheaper than the pet labeled ones. But if you have had success, good on you and good luck on drugs you have yet to try lol .


----------



## AKfourtysevenfarms

KED326 said:


> There are many drugs that are the same such as steroids and antibiotics used for animals and humans. However I would not go giving some animal drugs to myself if the vet has prescribed them to a animal. Many drugs are prescribed based on weight but some drugs are absorbed and broken down differently in different species so dosages and administration route may vary. (Humans dont have a Sub Q ) . Often vets will call a prescription into a pharmacy because they don't carry it or more often human drugs are cheaper than the pet labeled ones. But if you have had success, good on you and good luck on drugs you have yet to try lol .


Actually humans have many Sub Q spots to give shots. 
Most human meds can be taken by animals and vise versa but Like the post earlier the animal meds go through a different process than human meds. 
It is always best to consult a vet or doctor but if you are educated enough in pharmacology and do your research you can take the risk upon yourself to do it. 
All meds are based on weight and ml=cc. Always research before doing anything and if you are not 100% confident or unsure do not do it.


----------



## KED326

Many drugs are prescribed based on weight but some drugs are absorbed and broken down differently in different species so dosages and administration route may vary. (Humans dont have a Sub Q ) .[/QUOTE]
I was wrong animal Sub Q and human Sub Q are a little different but thanks for correcting me


----------

